# french macarons sticking to parchment



## vapour (May 3, 2007)

I've made lots of french macaroons. But it seems like lately when i make them, they don't peel off the parchment clean, the cap comes off, but the base is stuck to the parchment. They use to peel off cleanly, but not thepast week. why's that? I dont think i do anything different. i bake them in a 225' f in a convection oven for about 8 mins, then i turn off the oven for 2. it was a recipe given to me by a pastry chef and worked. i make them for petit fours, so i pipe them 3/4" in diameter, so they should be done baking by then right?

so why are they not comingoff the parchment? could it be its underbaked? not sit out long enough? i hear of putting water under the parchment after the macaroons come out of the oven to steam release them off.. but i never needed to do that, should i start doing that? what are the possible reasons they're not coming off?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

a few questions:
has the weather changed lately
is the oven in need of a servicing
have you changed any of the ingredients: brand, vendor

sounds like you could just keep in the oven for 9-10 min and let dry for 3.


----------

